# Avatar Season Three/Series Finale



## gizmo_gal (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a place to talk about Avatar: The Last Airbender.

Specifically, season threes newest episodes and the series finale, but every second of the show is worth discussing if we've got the time.

NO SPOILERS!!!

I don't care if you own the little companion book that gives loads of crap away or you read it on the most reliable source online.

*DO NOT GIVE AWAY SPOILERS*

I dont care if you already know what happens and/or feel that after all the time thats passed and all the spoiler-filled DVDS, News, articles and books that have been published and circulated that everyone should know by now what happens. Everyone doesn't and I feel that it would be down right unfair at this point to ruin anyone whose shown so much dedication to the series by not finding out the ending.

Enough already of what isn't allowed in this thread, here's what is allowed:

We can speculate, conversate and reminisce about the episodes that HAVE BEEN SHOWN ON TV ALREADY, but I think that its only fair we respect the wishes of any A:tla fans who would like to be surprised.

Also, feel free to share any Fan-Work you've done and I'll add a nice link to this first post so that it can be found.

We may also talk about the upcoming Live Action Movie that is in the works, if any one should like too, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

*sits back to await her fellow avatards arrival*


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 16, 2008)

I actually love the show, and I dont know where they are in the US, but I've been keeping up with the UK releases.  What episodes has been shown so far?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2008)

we are at the end of book 3
the boiling rock has been leaked
but thats all i think


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, we're all pretty much on the same page after tomorrow. The latest episode that was leaked was 14 and 15--The Boiling Rock. It comes on TV tomorrow--then Wednesday-Friday are all new episodes, leading up to the coupe de grace--THE SERIES FINALE!!!!

Whoo-whoo--whoo!!!! *pumps her arms in the air like a maniac*


----------



## Nguman (Jul 16, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (Happiness being expressed)


----------



## GamerzInc (Jul 16, 2008)

The Boiling Rocks have been out for an extremely long period of time.  I've been waiting for new eps for quite a while.  However, there was a change I think and new eps would only be released as they came out with the DVD's.  I do love this show very much.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2008)

My brother and I are waiting for the episodes as well.

Probably going to wait for them all to be released (they are daily so it should not matter) and watch them back to back.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, my dad and I and all my younger brothers like this show. I converted my sister only recently to the wonderful world of Avatar but she's not an "Avatard"

My dad just watches it whenever he sees that its on, so he's not seen all the episodes and he doesn't watch them all in order, but he talks about it quite a bit and has been watching the Avatar marathon on TV and he's going to watch all the new episodes after the Series Finale has shown.

He didn't tell me until the last moment that he wanted me to record the Avatar Marathon for him, so it was too late and because I dont have any tapes. I'm going to buy the DVD sets when time permits though.

I really cant wait. Tomorrow goings to be the first "unseen" episode in ages and I'm going to do everything possible to watch every second of it on TV.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> THE SERIES FINALE!!!!


really?
this is only book 3 though
and for me, i thought it would be 4
like the 4 elements
book 1:water
book 2:earth
book 3:fire
book 4:air?
iono, i just assumed there would be 4 books based on the elements


----------



## sfunk (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the series creators have confirmed that this season marks the end of Zuko's/Aang's story. There might (more like probably will) be more stories told in the Avatar universe like movies and what not, but this is, for all intents of purposes, the end of the series.

A side note: Why the heck do people refer to themselves endearingly as blank-tards? It's quite frankly retarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I mean why would you want to associate yourself with the term "retarded"? It's not exactly a compliment. I always thought that using Narutard or Avatard was exclusively used as an insult but after lurking on some Avatar forums I found people calling each other Avatards affectionately and it was just weird.

As for the series end; I cannot wait. I did not expect to enjoy this show at all but after reading FAST6191's and Psyira's recommendations in the cartoon thread I decided to check it out. Needless to say I was hooked. I watched all of the available episodes in the span of a week. I haven't watched a show that intensely since I'd discovered Battlestar Galactica. My sister, who tends to enjoy children's shows with me, wasn't as impressed by the show as I was, meaning I'm probably gonna be watching these ones alone.


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Jul 17, 2008)

I love this show, but I'm mad because I missed the second episode of this finale week. But I will NOT miss another.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry I'm a n00b so don't stop flaming at me or anything.

So what the hell is Avatar exactly?


----------



## sfunk (Jul 17, 2008)

Avatar is a children's program that is also really popular amongst teenagers and adults. It's a martial arts/adventure story with lots of humour in between. What impressed me the most is that the creators seem like they spent a lot of time making the world seem fairly believable and whole.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar:_The_Last_Airbender

Here's Wikipedia's article.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 17, 2008)

oh its this anime on nickelodeon
its about erm..
im not very good at explaining
but theres four elements in their world: earth, water, fire, and air
and aang (the avatar) is the last airbender
the different nations are at war (each element is a nation. cept for air, since aang is the only one) because the fire nation invaded the water, and earth. and kinda like took control. so aang and his friends have to stop the fire nation.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 17, 2008)

A cartoon/anime on Nickelodeon. I saw it once when I was at my reletive's house. It looked like something I'd want to watch, but I don't have DirectTV/Cable or whatever it is nowadays....

Wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar:_The_Last_Airbender

EDIT: I'm way too slow...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 17, 2008)

the site I watch avatar o has had boiling rock for ever!!!!!!! cant wait for the finale. my bro said it was supposed to be this week (like 3-4 episodes)


----------



## Beware (Jul 17, 2008)

Ther are 3 books because each one is the element Aang learns in that chapter.  Aang already knew air-bending, therefore no Book 4.

The Boiling Rock has been out for a good, long time as there was a DVD released with it and some other (previously) new episodes on it in May.  Tomorrow starts world debuting episodes.


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 17, 2008)

This show sweats quality in every drawing.
Animation series such as this are the ones worth it. Unlike a certain talking sponge, who, is, by all means really fun, but that is not quality entertainment, is just entertainment.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 17, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> This show sweats quality in every drawing.
> Animation series such as this are the ones worth it. Unlike a certain talking sponge, who, is, by all means really fun, but that is not quality entertainment, is just entertainment.


i do agree. avatar is funny, combines martial arts with a twist of elemental power, and has an interesting story line with cliffhangers.

btw, spongebob FTW :]


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 17, 2008)

It's the Code Geass of Cartoons, lol. Just kidding, although I was partically serious....

Anyway, I do enjoy this show. It's pretty entertaining to watch. Glad to see that they're finally having an end to this book or possibly the series. It's been a long wait.

Hurray.... I'll just wait until it's on youtube or something.


----------



## Lazycus (Jul 17, 2008)

Great show.  I'm glad it's had such success and gets to continue.

From Wikipedia:
"The series maintained its success during the second season, causing Nickelodeon to order a third and final season, which began on September 21, 2007 and will feature twenty-one episodes rather than the usual twenty. The final four episodes will be packaged as a two-hour movie. Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko have also confirmed that a new incarnation series of the Avatar: The Last Airbender, is in the process of being made."

And don't forget there is a 'trilogy' of movies (live action, not animated) being made though it states the first isn't due out until July 2, 2010.

I'll take enraged Toph learning to 'metal bend' FTW.  Or Uncle Iroh.  Or maybe King Bumi.  So many great characters and stories in this show.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone _*PLEASE*_ watch the show on TV.

Or at least turn on one TV in your house and mute it/put a sheet over it so that if you dont want to watch or else aren't going to be home, the Series last episodes/Finale will still receive the ratings that it deserves from Cable--please?

Poor Ratings are, I and many other believe, one of the main things that factored into Season Three being shown way too sparingly even though much of it was well and complete.

I.E. We were promised 10 new episodes in 10 weeks. Yet we only got 3 before they pulled the show for a few long, torturous months--suspiciously there was a couple of articles about the Season Premiere having poor ratings. Only 1.7 million viewers average--mainly because its time slot was parallel of that of a certain Screeching Teen Sensation who seems to suffer a case of schizophrenia as she has two "identity" and both of which are greatly hated by a certain gizmatic Gremlin.


----------



## sfunk (Jul 17, 2008)

If I had a TV I'd watch it on TV because then I wouldn't have to wait for it to appear online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. That being said, I already intend to purchase DVDs of the first two seasons as well as the third one once it's out in a box set (anyone know where to get them at a good price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?). But I have a question about those ratings. I always thought that the most significant information about TV ratings came from those boxes given out by the Nielson company, meaning that if you don't have a box your watching habits don't really matter.


----------



## matriculated (Jul 17, 2008)

So was there an episode last night or did I read that wrong?


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Jul 17, 2008)

There was.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 17, 2008)

Dagnabit! I didn't even see this. T_T *is still too busy writing* I am of course excited! X3 I've been waiting for new episodes for months! I've also marked down the day the last DVD will be out so that I can complete the S3 set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a pity though that the only channel I know of that shows the Avatar eps aren't doing a marathon like Nickelodeon is. >_> Damn. I'll just have to go online and watch it there. I'm still watching it on TV though! Even though I've probably watched the whole thing by then. XD

As for the ratings...I think the reason why it was so low was because the new eps kept getting leaked in the internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That said, I will go back to cutting off my internet and focusing on my writing which I have neglected for so long. :3

Oh, and anyone willing to start a shipping war? XD


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah, I watched the episode about the fire dude and the water guy were on some island thing. It was actually pretty cool. Too bad I missed the first 2 seasons.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 18, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> Ah, I watched the episode about the fire dude and the water guy were on some island thing. It was actually pretty cool. Too bad I missed the first 2 seasons.



Why did you watch it if you didn't watch the first 2 seasons?

It spoils a lot of the story if you skip some...


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 19, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Everyone _*PLEASE*_ watch the show on TV.
> 
> Or at least turn on one TV in your house and mute it/put a sheet over it so that if you dont want to watch or else aren't going to be home, the Series last episodes/Finale will still receive the ratings that it deserves from Cable--please?



Mmmm... say "pretty please" and I might consider it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 19, 2008)

There is nothing left of the show. Even if it did receive amazing ratings, Book 4 would have to be a completely different story. With a whole new avatar.


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 19, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> There is nothing left of the show. Even if it did receive amazing ratings, Book 4 would have to be a completely different story. With a whole new avatar.



Will the arrow point elsewhere?


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 19, 2008)

They are showing the boiling rock episode/s right now(7:00 PM) on Nick. They are going to show the new one(in the US at least) at 8 PM.

EDIT: I am on the west side of the US.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 19, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it won't be on his head but there will be hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Chapter 16 is up on avatarchapters.org


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 19, 2008)

Sigh.... The new ep is pretty much a filler. I was pretty bored.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 19, 2008)

16 is cool. watching 17 atm!!!
CANT WAIT FOR THE REAL STUFF!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm pretty interested in this series. I think this is anime.. isn't it?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 19, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

> I'm pretty interested in this series. I think this is anime.. isn't it?



An anime is a Japanese "cartoon".

Avatar is made in the US. It may be animated by us Koreans, but it doesn't make any difference. It's a cartoon.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 19, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

> I'm pretty interested in this series. I think this is anime.. isn't it?



I heard it originated from korean anime or something


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 19, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> 9-Voltage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korean anime aren't anime..... I lived in Korea long enough to know.

Also, it's drawn in Korea. Just like the Simpsons, Family guy, futurama, and about 75% of other cartoons made.


----------



## sfunk (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the show is entirely American made. Obviously a lot of Asian elements were drawn upon for inspiration, including anime, but it is American in origin.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Never mind. Dropped post.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 20, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Sigh.... The new ep is pretty much a filler. I was pretty bored.


yeahh. exactly what i thought
i was expecting a cliffhanger leading into the finale
but yeahhh
less than 3 more hours til the finale!
(i think its airing right now on the east coast though. lucky peeps.)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Are they airing it tomorrow too?

I have guests over tonight and they're hogging the Wii and TV.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 20, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Are they airing it tomorrow too?
> 
> I have guests over tonight and they're hogging the Wii and TV.



You can watch in on Youtube or other sites later. That's what I do, because I don't know when we get avatar over here (I stopped watching TV a while back. The only thing I watch on TV is The Simpsons only.)

Besides. They get uploaded in about an hour after it broadcasts.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 20, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to get a full quality version of all the episodes on the Usenet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably would need to reinstate my Usenet referral link, though. D: My 'blog' was a failure.


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG, it was so EPIC! Now I want to buy all the DVDs.


----------



## GamerzInc (Jul 20, 2008)

AMAZING ENDING!! I was hoping for some closure with Zuko's sister and his mother.


----------



## Beware (Jul 20, 2008)

Epic finale was epic.  I think there's going to end up being some kind of spin off or movie event to tie up the loose ends.  I thought it was pretty hilarious when George Lopez came on immediately after.

BTW, anyone get a shot of Aang and Ozai doing the weird bat signal thing?  'Twas pretty epic.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 20, 2008)

I watched the last hour of it.

The ending was very, very rushed. Things popped out of nowhere and there were numerous "WTF? HOW DID HE DO THAT?" moments. 

Epic series deserves epic ending. This ending was a little less than epic.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 20, 2008)

the movie was amazing best avatar I've seen for the whole series its a shame there is no more avatar
avatar rules


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 20, 2008)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> AMAZING ENDING!! I was hoping for some closure with Zuko's sister and his mother.


They left a cliffhanger!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm if you think about it the whole thing is not very long.

Assuming each episode is 20 minutes without commercial... and there are 61 episodes, the total running time is just over 20 hours. That's not long at all. It's a damn shame, I would have preferred they drag it on for another season.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 20, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> GamerzInc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I think this was long enough... I'll watch the ep tomorrow, or right now, if I can find it.

I never watch anything over 51 eps, but this series is an exception. I was entertaining, and etc. If they made a fourth season, I probably wouldn't watch it.


----------



## sfunk (Jul 20, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> GamerzInc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I respectfully disagree. Far too many series have been ruined by being dragged out long past their prime. I respect and admire the fact that the creators had a story line set out, had a time frame in which to tell it, and stuck to those original plans. As much as I enjoy the series, making stories without contributing to a plot is called filler and I feel that this show has enough filler episodes as it is (there aren't that many and the few that exist are of decent quality, but still).


----------



## GamerzInc (Jul 20, 2008)

It was epic to me.  The last few episodes have been extremely entertaining.  I haven't had such a good laugh in a while.


----------



## Lazycus (Jul 20, 2008)

Spoiler



That was quite a kiss at the end for a 12 (now 13? or 112/113?) year old and a 14 (now 15?) year old.  Well, I guess when you are the Avatar and save the world after traveling all around it for a year you grow up fast.

I enjoyed the power madness of Azula.  Also good to see Iroh & Bumi with large roles in the finale (as if there was any doubt).


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 20, 2008)

Right now.... I'm rather having a few mixed feelings......

The action scenes were great, and it was a satisfying ending to a good story, but in my opinion, it certainly wasn't epic. Some of the action scenes felt re-used, like when Aang was in the ball of rock, Ozai kept using these fireballs at him, which looked exactly the same, but just in different patterns. 

I just didn't get the feeling that it was amazing. The ending was to be expected, and the "final boss" Kind of felt too easy. Sure, Aang was in the avatar state, but even Azula managed to attack him in that state. Ozai used his lighting only about twice as well. 

Azula's defeat was far too disappointing. True, making a person go insane can put you in an advantage, but it was TOO easy. Zuko fought for about 2 minutes, and got hit by lightning. Then Katara froze her, and tied her to a chain. The end. If she didn't go insane, Zuko and Katara would've most likely lost, because even Aang could barely stand up to Azula. We've seen that a whole lot before.

It also left the opening ending, where Zuko asks where his mother is. The true season ended here anyway, so I wouldn't watch it, even if they made a sequel.

Also, he didn't master the 4 elements. He mastered air, and water, but Toph and Zuko clearly said he could use some more bending practice in earth and fire. The only reason he won, is because he went into an avatar state, thus defeating the purpose of the whole storyline, which is for Aang to master the elements, then fight him. 

Lastly. How do they know how to control the ships? I mean, it somewhat makes sense for the boomerang guy (I forgot his name, LOL), because the show was trying to show that he was a genius. But as for Suki? Not really. She may be smart, but she knows how to fight, not handling planes. 

Other than quite a lot of flaws (Have a few more), it was very enjoyable. It felt extremely rushed. I think they should've made one more episode, between 20, and 21.

If I had to pick a favorite character? I'll go with Toph.

I'd give the avatar, 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 20, 2008)

LONG LIVE AVATAR AANG!!!



epic.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 20, 2008)

i just love how the series ended with aang and katara making out


----------



## superkrm (Jul 21, 2008)

just got if off usenet

PURE AWESOME!

We are talking Chuck Norris caliber here!


----------



## epicelite (Jul 21, 2008)

It was predictable, nothing surprised me. I liked it and all but, I wanted to see someone die.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 21, 2008)

I watched all episodes following the ones that came with the last DVD release yesterday.
A fitting end I thought. No real complaints.


----------



## klown07 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, now you guys get to look forward? to the live action movie being made by M. Night Shyamalan of sith sense fame...lol. I'm serious. I've never watched a single episode of avatar, but ah well, i wonder what the movie will be like.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 21, 2008)

klown07 said:
			
		

> Well, now you guys get to look forward? to the live action movie being made by M. Night Shyamalan of sith sense fame...lol. I'm serious. I've never watched a single episode of avatar, but ah well, i wonder what the movie will be like.



Well, the latest M. Night's movies have been rather disappointing, so I'm not too sure if it's gonna be great or not...


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 21, 2008)

ending was pretty amazing. only thing that pissed the hell out of me was that uncle didn't even fight! (or didnt show him fight). they hyped him up when he was training in prison and being a "one man army" and all he did was burn a flag. lol. i wonder what happens to azula. man shes crazy. made me feel sorry for her when she cried =/


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't enjoy it as much, nothing surprising. 

The fight scenes weren't as thrilling as the previous ones.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder when someone will up the complete series, all three seasons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wants.


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't wait for the movie to come out. I hope it'll be good.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 22, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> I didn't enjoy it as much, nothing surprising.
> 
> The fight scenes weren't as thrilling as the previous ones.



Thank you.


----------



## matriculated (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone hear what the creators of the series are going to do next?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 23, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Anyone hear what the creators of the series are going to do next?


Well, the only thing I know about is that there's going to be a mini series or something for 2009. >_< There's going to be some sort of comic con soon so they'll probably announce what's gonna happen to Avatar then.


----------

